# Ask me about Team Infidel...



## ShortFuse (Jun 6, 2011)

0311 0240 0000 4557 3278
0311 0240 0000 4557 3230
and
1Z66E0870343626119 

These are just spotting rounds... FO's call your rounds!

:target: :target: :target:


----------



## Big Bull (Mar 22, 2011)

ShortFuse said:


> 0311 0240 0000 4557 3278
> 0311 0240 0000 4557 3230
> and
> 1Z66E0870343626119
> ...


:ask:courious....who is this team infidel??:ask:


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

:bored: :bored: :bored: :bored:


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Hah! Another faction! This is excellent news!


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Hah! Another faction! This is excellent news!


You mean, " another fRaction"....because all of these groups combined are just a mere fraction of what ZK brings to the table. :bored:


----------



## Big Bull (Mar 22, 2011)

primetime76 said:


> You mean, " another fRaction"....because all of these groups combined are just a mere fraction of what ZK brings to the table. :bored:


:juggle::juggle::juggle::juggle::juggle:


----------



## smirak (Jul 9, 2011)

ShortFuse said:


> 0311 0240 0000 4557 3278
> 0311 0240 0000 4557 3230
> and
> 1Z66E0870343626119
> ...


Thom,

Drop 50, fire for effect...danger close!!!

Kevin

Makes me miss my days as an infantryman calling CAS from an AC130 over the sands of Somalia...


----------



## joshbhs04 (May 30, 2011)

smirak said:


> Thom,
> 
> Drop 50, fire for effect...danger close!!!
> 
> ...


God nothing an infantryman loves more than CAS. especiall A10's comin in low in a valley in the stan. hard on....


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

joshbhs04 said:


> A10's... hard on....


That is all you needed to say.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

ShortFuse said:


> Ask me about Team Infidel...


Hey Thom! Tell me about Team Infidel!


----------



## smirak (Jul 9, 2011)

joshbhs04 said:


> God nothing an infantryman loves more than CAS. especiall A10's comin in low in a valley in the stan. hard on....


I'll make a long story short. I work in government business for an aircraft manufacturing company. My president of my business unit is the former captain for the USS Kittyhawk. When I was in Somalia in 1993/1994, I called for CAS from some fighters that took off from his decks. Didn't know it at the time. Also, got to call for fire from a destroyer in the Indian Ocean that lobbed 8" shells over our heads...pretty surreal!


----------



## joshbhs04 (May 30, 2011)

smirak said:


> I'll make a long story short. I work in government business for an aircraft manufacturing company. My president of my business unit is the former captain for the USS Kittyhawk. When I was in Somalia in 1993/1994, I called for CAS from some fighters that took off from his decks. Didn't know it at the time. Also, got to call for fire from a destroyer in the Indian Ocean that lobbed 8" shells over our heads...pretty surreal!


That sounds awesome, never had navy guns obvioulsy in the stan but had multiple fixed wing. Just loved having them over your head makes life so much easier. Apaches are nice as well and actually alot more effective most of the time.


----------



## ShortFuse (Jun 6, 2011)

Simply stated... Team Infidel will be the premiere military wing of PUFF.COM. All services are welcome to join. We will seek to better the entire Puff community. We will not attack others as some of the other groups on here do. We will however, participate in "offensive force protection operations." The design of these operations are to ensure a secure base of operations to aid in the peace, stability, and prosperity of puff.com and its members.

As so many on here like to help the military, we like to help the military too. We want to help put cigars in the hands of our brothers in arms and repay our gratitude to the generous brothers of the leaf. 

If I have you address, you're probably not going to be safe while I'm home...


----------



## smirak (Jul 9, 2011)

ShortFuse said:


> Simply stated... Team Infidel will be the premiere military wing of PUFF.COM. All services are welcome to join. We will seek to better the entire Puff community. We will not attack others as some of the other groups on here do. We will however, participate in "offensive force protection operations." The design of these operations are to ensure a secure base of operations to aid in the peace, stability, and prosperity of puff.com and its members.
> 
> As so many on here like to help the military, we like to help the military too. We want to help put cigars in the hands of our brothers in arms and repay our gratitude to the generous brothers of the leaf.
> 
> If I have you address, you're probably not going to be safe while I'm home...


That's right Gents and Gentettes...ShortFuse does the bombmaking and I do the strategical planning...

And yes, I just used Gentettes and Strategical in the same sentence...can't you tell I'm from Mississippi???

Our precision strikes have been known to decimate pink ponies, llamas and godzilla like creatures. I'm fairly certain that one "al sur de la frontera" squad will feel the wrath of the Infidels...

You see, when I was over here in 03, my unit was in charge of the High Value Detainee Facility where we had "control" of the infamous "deck of cards" of the Sadaam regime...I know what it means to be an infidel...

Kevin


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

smirak said:


> That's right Gents and Gentettes...ShortFuse does the bombmaking and I do the strategical planning...
> 
> And yes, I just used Gentettes and Strategical in the same sentence...can't you tell I'm from Mississippi???
> 
> ...


Your bombs couldn't even blow one hair off of a llama...I think that you could easily kill a squid, a dirty sanchez or a pink pony...but Llamas and zillas are untouchable.


----------



## smirak (Jul 9, 2011)

primetime76 said:


> Your bombs couldn't even blow one hair off of a llama...I think that you could easily kill a squid, a dirty sanchez or a pink pony...but Llamas and zillas are untouchable.


Kipp,

The only thing that I think you and I will ever be able to see eye to eye on is your avatar (Go Sox!). Last time I saw you, you were sunbathing on the side of the road at Le Tour...didn't you see that picture??? Believe me when I tell you that Llama hair isn't "put on" as well as you think...you see, I grew up in rural MS, I know how to dress out a deer, coyote, pig, turkey, etc...pretty sure a Llama is no different...

Love you, mean it!

Kevin


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

smirak said:


> Kipp,
> 
> The only thing that I think you and I will ever be able to see eye to eye on is your avatar (Go Sox!). Last time I saw you, you were sunbathing on the side of the road at Le Tour...didn't you see that picture??? Believe me when I tell you that Llama hair isn't "put on" as well as you think...you see, I grew up in rural MS, I know how to dress out a deer, coyote, pig, turkey, etc...pretty sure a Llama is no different...
> 
> ...


Ahhh, go Sox for sure! Back to business...you might know how to dress a deer and other animals, but you have no clue as to what a pack of llama are capable of...you fire on us and it is ON! (and if that happens, let one of us "llamas" speak at your funeral...because a ZK bomb is certain death.)


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

ShortFuse said:


> Simply stated... Team Infidel will be the premiere military wing of PUFF.COM. All services are welcome to join. We will seek to better the entire Puff community. We will not attack others as some of the other groups on here do. We will however, participate in "offensive force protection operations." The design of these operations are to ensure a secure base of operations to aid in the peace, stability, and prosperity of puff.com and its members.
> 
> As so many on here like to help the military, we like to help the military too. We want to help put cigars in the hands of our brothers in arms and repay our gratitude to the generous brothers of the leaf.
> 
> If I have you address, you're probably not going to be safe while I'm home...


Oh Boy here we go again another civil war between the siblings then Big Daddy (aka Ron or Dave) is gonna have to come in a spank ya both....

LOL LOL :smokin:


----------



## smirak (Jul 9, 2011)

primetime76 said:


> ...you fire on us and it is ON! (and if that happens, let one of us "llamas" speak at your funeral...because a ZK bomb is certain death.)


It's almost as if you forgot the "if"...that's the way your post reads at least. Let me assure you, there is no "if", only a "when"...only a "when".

When will it be you ask? Well, there's one thing The Infidels love. It's to create calamity and confusion. You will probably hear all about it on Al Jazeera TV. Hell, it'll probably make it to our local Stars and Stripes edition (that's our "local newspaper"). I can see the headline now: "Poor, unsuspecting Llama enjoying a date night with Godzilla was put down before his time. Please let us remember the good (???) times the Llama shared with the Godzilla." You guys are moving to NY to get married, right???


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

All this talk of mitilary strategery and the planification of hits has me wondering if these guys are the real deal with massive bombs or if it's just a few guys who are armed with whipper snappers and bottle rockets. I guess we'll have to wait and see.


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

max gas said:


> All this talk of mitilary strategery and the planification of hits has me wondering if these guys are the real deal with massive bombs or if it's just a few guys who are armed with whipper snappers and bottle rockets. I guess we'll have to wait and see.


I am going to give them the benefit of the doubt and say that they will put out the power of one of those pyrotechnic snakes...you know the kind. They smoulder and smoke but don't do much of anything...actually they really aren't cool at all.


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

ZK can't even keep their own guys in line, if SF has his guys working like a true military wing, ZK will be scrambling for the nearest rock...oke: :boxing:


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Whole lot of chest thumping going on...


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

David_ESM said:


> Whole lot of chest thumping going on...


...and ass drying.


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

We are greatly amused.


----------



## smirak (Jul 9, 2011)

primetime76 said:


> I am going to give them the benefit of the doubt and say that they will put out the power of one of those pyrotechnic snakes...you know the kind. They smoulder and smoke but don't do much of anything...actually they really aren't cool at all.


You know, I did love those things as a kid. We used to call those the doodoo firecrackers...

However, as a beer drinking *******, we just made our own. Sometimes they were awesome and blew people's hands off (no $hit, true story...was a bad night) and sometimes, we just used them to take trees down.

I'm not real sure where we go from here...all this talk about snakes and sparklers wants to make me go watch Joe Dirt. Oh, Kipp, how much did you get paid to be Joe Dirts mullett double again???

Infidel 4 Actual out!


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

FIGHT :fencing:
FIGHT oke:
FIGHT :boxing:
FIGHT :moony:
FIGHT :spank:


opcorn: :smoke: opcorn: :smoke: opcorn: :smoke:


----------



## smirak (Jul 9, 2011)

WyldKnyght said:


> FIGHT :fencing:
> FIGHT oke:
> FIGHT :boxing:
> FIGHT :moony:
> ...


Quit stirring the pot dammit! It's almost midnight over here. I've got a busy day tomorrow...it's my day off, and I've only got 7 more games of the regular season on NBA 2K11. Gotta get rested up for the playoffs...Go Celtics...riding a 22 game winning streak going into the playoffs...

Infidel 4 Actual Out!


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

For those of you reading through these posts just a point of clarification: Our fearless leader & my ZK Brother - Kipp - is ...well... rather zealous; often inflamatory and possibly just plain CRAZY!! But he's a good hearted soul and we have his back so if it comes to the firing squad, I'll forgo the hood and look whoever right in the eyes.

BTW - while the infidels certainly seem to have the training and background, even if you combine them, the squids & the RMAS you still don't have half the # of ZK's - just sayin.


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

smirak said:


> Quit stirring the pot dammit! It's almost midnight over here. I've got a busy day tomorrow...it's my day off, and I've only got 7 more games of the regular season on NBA 2K11. Gotta get rested up for the playoffs...Go Celtics...riding a 22 game winning streak going into the playoffs...
> 
> Infidel 4 Actual Out!


LMAO... but that's what I do best.... LOL


----------



## loki993 (Sep 25, 2010)

"The first rule about Team Infidel..is you dont talk about Team Infidel.....the second rule about Team Infidel is......"


Lol sorry, had to


----------



## smirak (Jul 9, 2011)

Oldmso54 said:


> For those of you reading through these posts just a point of clarification: Our fearless leader & my ZK Brother - Kipp - is ...well... rather zealous; often inflamatory and possibly just plain CRAZY!! But he's a good hearted soul and we have his back so if it comes to the firing squad, I'll forgo the hood and look whoever right in the eyes.
> 
> BTW - while the infidels certainly seem to have the training and background, even if you combine them, the squids & the RMAS you still don't have half the # of ZK's - just sayin.


Numbers aint everything son...


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Oldmso54 said:


> For those of you reading through these posts just a point of clarification: Our fearless leader & my ZK Brother - Kipp - is ...well... rather zealous; often inflamatory and possibly just plain CRAZY!! But he's a good hearted soul and we have his back so if it comes to the firing squad, I'll forgo the hood and look whoever right in the eyes.
> 
> BTW - while the infidels certainly seem to have the training and background, even if you combine them, the squids & the RMAS you still don't have half the # of ZK's - just sayin.


+1 to this my ZK brother. Oh, and it is strange, our friend smirak has no "wish list" no "favorite cigars" none of that information posted. Oh well, I suppose that we could just guess at what he likes...but since Team Infidel has yet to prove anything (other than a big mouth) this argument is quite pointless. Talk to me when you have caused 1/4 the destruction that ZK has! (on a serious note...thank you for serving Kevin!)


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

primetime76 said:


> +1 to this my ZK brother. Oh, and it is strange, our friend smirak has no "wish list" no "favorite cigars" none of that information posted. Oh well, I suppose that we could just guess at what he likes...but since Team Infidel has yet to prove anything (other than a big mouth) this argument is quite pointless. Talk to me when you have caused 1/4 the destruction that ZK has! (on a serious note...thank you for serving Kevin!)


One good bomb should do it LMAO, maybe two...LOL


----------



## ShortFuse (Jun 6, 2011)

primetime76 said:


> I am going to give them the benefit of the doubt and say that they will put out the power of one of those pyrotechnic snakes...you know the kind. They smoulder and smoke but don't do much of anything...actually they really aren't cool at all.


Kipp... For now, I'd just be happy I can't pull addresses. If you really want to see what kind of intel weenies we have, thats fine. I appreciate a challenge. Tomorrow brings another day and I have a good supply of flat rate boxes.


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

primetime76 said:


> +1 to this my ZK brother. Oh, and it is strange, our friend smirak has no "wish list" no "favorite cigars" none of that information posted. Oh well, I suppose that we could just guess at what he likes...but since Team Infidel has yet to prove anything (other than a big mouth) this argument is quite pointless. Talk to me when you have caused 1/4 the destruction that ZK has! (*on a serious note...thank you for serving Kevin!*)


See - I told you all he was a good soul! :rapture:


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

ShortFuse said:


> Kipp... For now, I'd just be happy I can't pull addresses. If you really want to see what kind of intel weenies we have, thats fine. I appreciate a challenge. Tomorrow brings another day and I have a good supply of flat rate boxes.


You want ANY ZK address and I will gladly supply it for you...just realize that you are taking your life in your own hands should you act on your request. :target:


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

ShortFuse said:


> Kipp... For now, I'd just be happy I can't pull addresses. If you really want to see what kind of intel weenies we have, thats fine. I appreciate a challenge. Tomorrow brings another day and I have a good supply of flat rate boxes.


(and thank you for serving as well Thom)


----------



## ShortFuse (Jun 6, 2011)

:drama:We'll see what pans out. Just remember, friendly fire usually isn't.


----------



## joshbhs04 (May 30, 2011)

To the leader of the infidels. I am an infantry fire team leader for hire. If you need some extra men im one of them and I can bring at least one more 11B with me. the offer is on the table. The llamas talk about numbers but they dont understand anything about fire superiority and violence of action. Again, im your man if needed. If not then ill just go it alone.


----------



## smirak (Jul 9, 2011)

primetime76 said:


> +1 to this my ZK brother. Oh, and it is strange, our friend smirak has no "wish list" no "favorite cigars" none of that information posted. Oh well, I suppose that we could just guess at what he likes...but since Team Infidel has yet to prove anything (other than a big mouth) this argument is quite pointless. Talk to me when you have caused 1/4 the destruction that ZK has! (on a serious note...thank you for serving Kevin!)


I have rectumfied this situation Kipp...thank you for bringing this to light. I suppose with the first wave, we could have a misfire...

Kevin


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

joshbhs04 said:


> To the leader of the infidels. I am an infantry fire team leader for hire. If you need some extra men im one of them and I can bring at least one more 11B with me. the offer is on the table. The llamas talk about numbers but they dont understand anything about fire superiority and violence of action. Again, im your man if needed. If not then ill just go it alone.


I play a lot of Call of Duty....does this make me qualified?


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

I once shot my brother with a potato gun...


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

ZK is the Chuck Norris of Puff. Just saying. Team Pink Sanchez Squids might be able to harm each other (by harm I mean sub a toe). But bomb a ZK??? You know better than to bring a stick to a bomb fight.


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

Oh and:



> Ask me about Team Infidel


Whats with Tem Infidel?


----------



## ShortFuse (Jun 6, 2011)

joshbhs04 said:


> To the leader of the infidels. I am an infantry fire team leader for hire. If you need some extra men im one of them and I can bring at least one more 11B with me. the offer is on the table. The llamas talk about numbers but they dont understand anything about fire superiority and violence of action. Again, im your man if needed. If not then ill just go it alone.


Josh... lets do it! I'll PM you.


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> I once shot my brother with a potato gun...


Abandoning the squids for a new group - huh Derek? :car: Boy I bet that makes Terry and David feel good!! :crutch:


----------



## joshbhs04 (May 30, 2011)

ShortFuse said:


> Josh... lets do it! I'll PM you.


standing by


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

These new cute little groups remind me of this:


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Perfect descriptor my ZK bro!



socalocmatt said:


> These new cute little groups remind me of this:


----------



## gasdocok (May 14, 2011)

primetime76 said:


> Perfect descriptor my ZK bro!


Kipp got a little excited seeing that picture. He's got a chubby for the pink Mexican fighting squid.


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

do me a favor, Guys...when the pissing contest is over, wake me up so we can get back to work destroying things..OK?


----------



## smirak (Jul 9, 2011)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> do me a favor, Guys...when the pissing contest is over, wake me up so we can get back to work destroying things..OK?


Disruption of services...I love it!!! Too many people worried about poor old Team Infidel rather than worrying about their own squads.


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

smirak said:


> Disruption of services...I love it!!! Too many people worried about poor old Team Infidel rather than worrying about their own squads.


worried about Team Infidel?...never. I'm sure I speak for the rest of my ZK brethren when I say that we welcome new blood to the Bombing Universe....be they Squids...Chihuahuas...Infidels...Lions...Tigers...Bears....it doesn't matter...it makes us sharper..more focused....more destructive...so when any of youse mugs are ready to get Alpha Male, we'll be ready, willing and able, in the immortal words of "The Rock" to:








:bounce::bounce::bounce:


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

ZK at their best...


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> worried about Team Infidel?...never. I'm sure I speak for the rest of my ZK brethren when I say that we welcome new blood to the Bombing Universe....be they Squids...Chihuahuas...Infidels...Lions...Tigers...Bears....it doesn't matter...it makes us sharper..more focused....more destructive...so when any of youse mugs are ready to get Alpha Male, we'll be ready, willing and able, in the immortal words of "The Rock" to:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn! You just gotta luv this guy!!


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)




----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

Is this another little Puff gang wanna be group, "Team Infidel"? You trying to be cool like Kipp here and the Zilla Killa's? LOL!!


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Starbuck said:


> Is this another little Puff gang wanna be group, "Team Infidel"? You trying to be cool like Kipp here and the Zilla Killa's? LOL!!


My friend...it is not "Kipp and the Zilla Killas", it is EITHER Kipp OR the Zilla Killas. We are the elite bombing faction within the Puff walls and are all equal. Kipp may be the "mouth" that speaks the loudest for the group but we are a cohesive, tactical and brutal bombing "group". Not one man defines ZK and ZK does not define one man.


----------



## Mr_mich (Sep 2, 2010)

primetime76 said:


> Kipp may be the "mouth" that speaks the loudest


Ain't that the truth


----------



## rocker06 (Jul 3, 2011)

I like to Party!


----------



## ShortFuse (Jun 6, 2011)

I know you do Dustin!


----------



## gasdocok (May 14, 2011)

I wanna be an Airborne Ranger,
Live a life of sex and danger!


----------



## joshbhs04 (May 30, 2011)

Infidel 6 this is ODD 6 shot out....

0303 1290 0001 6153 6211


----------



## ShortFuse (Jun 6, 2011)

0310 1230 0001 0767 4517


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Looks like Team Infidel is growing - apparently already bigger than RMAS; possibly already bigger than the WSBS (_which by the way - has anyone heard from them lately / seems one of them may have defected from the ranks_). Might to actually throw some props your way guys :smoke:


----------



## bombsquadmike007 (Jan 27, 2011)

WoW leave it to a crab to stir things up


----------



## rocker06 (Jul 3, 2011)

I like numbers


----------



## ShortFuse (Jun 6, 2011)

Shawn, PM me your address and I'll send you your very own props :smoke:


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

ShortFuse said:


> Shawn, PM me your address and I'll send you your very own props :smoke:


RG sent:yo:


----------



## rocker06 (Jul 3, 2011)

yea.... numbers.... 0308 1400 0002 3241 0020


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

I like numbers, too:

0004 0008 0015 0016 0023 42

ound:


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

OOhhhh - Mike on the bombing train :banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

Oldmso54 said:


> OOhhhh - Mike on the bombing train :banana: :banana: :banana:


More like the bombing plane - those numbers might look familiar ... :bounce:


----------



## smirak (Jul 9, 2011)

Tritones said:


> More like the bombing plane - those numbers might look familiar ... :bounce:


Yeah, John Locke called, he want's his numbers back.


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

smirak said:


> Yeah, John Locke called, he want's his numbers back.


Sorry, John - I need them for a while yet. I didn't watch the show when it was on TV, so I'm watching it all the way through on Netflix. Once I'm done I'll give you the numbers back.


----------



## rocker06 (Jul 3, 2011)

Good Morning


----------



## joshbhs04 (May 30, 2011)

rocker06 said:


> Good Morning


good morning to you too.... lets smoke tonight!


----------



## ShortFuse (Jun 6, 2011)

Hey guys I'm gonna be off the net for a while. Got about 48 hrs left at home and then the 96 that is traveling. I've got some other targets lined up, PM me when you're ready to go again. Once I get back, I'll work on a group page on Puff so we can just check in there.


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

ShortFuse said:


> Hey guys I'm gonna be off the net for a while. Got about 48 hrs left at home and then the 96 that is traveling. I've got some other targets lined up, PM me when you're ready to go again. Once I get back, I'll work on a group page on Puff so we can just check in there.


Thom - be safe over there. When you're all set up will you post us an addy for over there?


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Be safe brother!


----------



## nealw6971 (Jul 8, 2011)

ShortFuse said:


> Hey guys I'm gonna be off the net for a while. Got about 48 hrs left at home and then the 96 that is traveling. I've got some other targets lined up, PM me when you're ready to go again. Once I get back, I'll work on a group page on Puff so we can just check in there.


Be safe brother!


----------



## joshbhs04 (May 30, 2011)

have a good trip back. let us know when you make it and hopefully our first strikes will have already hit. we are always ready for more here. just gotta let the ODD know lol.


----------



## Shibby (Jul 13, 2011)

ShortFuse said:


> Hey guys I'm gonna be off the net for a while. Got about 48 hrs left at home and then the 96 that is traveling. I've got some other targets lined up, PM me when you're ready to go again. Once I get back, I'll work on a group page on Puff so we can just check in there.


Have a safe trip back, and of course, a safe tour!


----------



## rocker06 (Jul 3, 2011)

I would have smoked tonight, you should have came over, I've been lazy all day. Tomorrow , early evening.


----------



## Josh Lucky 13 (Dec 23, 2010)

ShortFuse said:


> Hey guys I'm gonna be off the net for a while. Got about 48 hrs left at home and then the 96 that is traveling. I've got some other targets lined up, PM me when you're ready to go again. Once I get back, I'll work on a group page on Puff so we can just check in there.


Thom seems like you just got back ... well safe travels and stay safe.


----------



## ShortFuse (Jun 6, 2011)

One last thing before I go...
oke:0309 3220 0001 5697 4225:boxing:
oke:0309 3220 0001 5697 4201:boxing:
oke:0310 1230 0001 0767 2339:boxing:
oke:0310 1230 0001 0767 2346:boxing:

GET SOME! Great time at home, but now I have to get back to work.


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Take care Thom, come back healthy and soon.


----------



## nealw6971 (Jul 8, 2011)

Take care Thom and it was very good to meet you! Be safe!


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

Whoop some @$$ brother and get back safe!


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

ShortFuse said:


> One last thing before I go...
> oke:0309 3220 0001 5697 4225:boxing:
> oke:0309 3220 0001 5697 4201:boxing:
> oke:0310 1230 0001 0767 2339:boxing:
> ...


This is CRAZY - Thom's going overseas to protect us, :usa2: our freedoms and our lifestyle and HE'S bombing some of us before he goes??? :mad2: I'm calling for an all out, full blown, PUFF BOTL retaliatory strike right now. *Somebody* get me his addy overseas (because I already asked & he hasn't given it to me and I know there are brothers out there who know). I'm organizing the strike!! :argue: Nuff said! DONE! I'll expect a PM or Post soon with that addy!


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Oldmso54 said:


> This is CRAZY - Thom's going overseas to protect us, :usa2: our freedoms and our lifestyle and HE'S bombing some of us before he goes??? :mad2: I'm calling for an all out, full blown, PUFF BOTL retaliatory strike right now. *Somebody* get me his addy overseas (because I already asked & he hasn't given it to me and I know there are brothers out there who know). I'm organizing the strike!! :argue: Nuff said! DONE! I'll expect a PM or Post soon with that addy!


count me in bro!


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

primetime76 said:


> count me in bro!


*I knew that!!* And I'm pretty sure we'll have the support of the rest of the ZK, Squids, RMAS, Team Infidel and a whole bunch of Puff Brothers. :u


----------



## titlowda (Jan 23, 2011)

No affiliation but I am interested.


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

titlowda said:


> No affiliation but I am interested.


Cool - already got what I needed (_a little embarasingly_) and knew you'd be a player Dustin!


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Count this squid in! Thom's already experienced my firepower once. I think he needs it again!


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Count this squid in! Thom's already experienced my firepower once. I think he needs it again!


Cool Derek - details to come.


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

Just let me know. I'll put together a care package or three :thumb:


----------



## smirak (Jul 9, 2011)

Would you people leave him alone?


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

smirak said:


> Would you people leave him alone?


Or how about we add you to the list!! Yeah, now that's a good idea :u


----------



## smirak (Jul 9, 2011)

Oldmso54 said:


> Or how about we add you to the list!! Yeah, now that's a good idea :u


Hey...you do what you feel like you need to do...just remember, I've got backup!


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

smirak said:


> Hey...you do what you feel like you need to do...just remember, I've got backup!


Didn't you mean "you should back up" and retract any kind of ZK confrontation? Yeah, I thought that is what you meant....should be landing any day sir!


----------



## Jedi_knight (Aug 15, 2011)

Just joined the site. Neighbors with Rocker06 and josh, I also serve with both of them. I was looking into joining "Team Infidel", so if i could get an invite that would be awesome. tanks


----------



## rocker06 (Jul 3, 2011)

Welcome Brother


----------



## nealw6971 (Jul 8, 2011)

primetime76 said:


> Didn't you mean "you should back up" and retract any kind of ZK confrontation? Yeah, I thought that is what you meant....should be landing any day sir!


Can't really have a "confrontation" with a group that keeps getting blown to smithereens like you guys do... :boink:


----------

